# Embroidery Thread - any favorite?



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I've just tossed yet another full spool of Madeira thread... my guess is some sort of surface problem... just can't get a consistent tension for it, and this isn't the first time with this same problem. I'll probably toss another spool or two that are also acting strange.

So... what thread do you use and why? I don't care about cost... I can buy lots of thread for the garments I've spoiled in the past two weeks.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Glide - www.bobbincentral.com - they make the Magna-Glide bobbins that I love.
I have used Isacord for many years but started using Glide and am very pleased with it. Ordering from them is easy also.


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

actually madiera is usually very good with its consistancy. in the thread world quality is linked to price, the more you pay usally means better color consistancy and smoother finish. if you recieve a poorly wrapped cone send it back right away. also you can get a bad lot if one cone is bad the possibility for the rest of the dye lot to be bad.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to agree with Murray, I have used Isacord for years but got tired of thread breaks on white and black so I purchased a few spools of Madiera white and black. I ran the same design, same machine, same settings and material, no thread breaks??? I would strongly recommend you call Madiera before you throw out any more thread


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Frank,
Just a quick thought since I too have never had a problem with Madeira, but are you using their poly or rayon? Rayon has a rough shelf life of about 2 years and will dry out and cause breaks. As far as I can tell their poly will last forever. Some say you can stick it in the freezer to "refresh" it, although I've never tried.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

imeccentric said:


> Frank,
> Just a quick thought since I too have never had a problem with Madeira, but are you using their poly or rayon? Rayon has a rough shelf life of about 2 years and will dry out and cause breaks. As far as I can tell their poly will last forever. Some say you can stick it in the freezer to "refresh" it, although I've never tried.


Using Poly... and I also thought I was using the best quality thread too. I've had several spools that never would sew right, and it takes a really long time to realize it isn't your adjustments or whatever... it's the thread.

On a bad spool (I think I have two from the same batch) if you just start pulling thread through, you can feel variations in the tension. Good ones feel consistent. Not sure of the cause (maybe the dye... but currently having problems with white).


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Machines are like people and some are very fussy. Yours might just not like Madeira. Mine hates poly x and glide(I get about 50/1 break ratio over Madeira). Try it on another machine if possible, but I'm sure Madeira will do something about it. I know our local distributer (Dallas) is very good about helping with problems. I've used magna glide bobbins for years but have gotten a few boxes that were over-wound recently. Just shows what outsourcing and cheap labor can cause Most manufacturers will also send you samples to try if you just ask . 




AndTees said:


> Using Poly... and I also thought I was using the best quality thread too. I've had several spools that never would sew right, and it takes a really long time to realize it isn't your adjustments or whatever... it's the thread.
> 
> On a bad spool (I think I have two from the same batch) if you just start pulling thread through, you can feel variations in the tension. Good ones feel consistent. Not sure of the cause (maybe the dye... but currently having problems with white).


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

We pretty much exclusively use Madeira and have never had a problem.


----------



## alfargo (Dec 18, 2009)

Have you dropped your thread? I know it sounds weird but thread cones can get brused if you drop them. Try cutting off 5 to 6 layers of thread and see if it helps ( you may have to cut more). GL


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

alfargo said:


> Have you dropped your thread? I know it sounds weird but thread cones can get brused if you drop them. Try cutting off 5 to 6 layers of thread and see if it helps ( you may have to cut more). GL


Not me, but you never know in handling. I don't buy thread in cases for my single-head shop.

Still, a cone of thread is less than a $30 shirt... plus time and delivery. And yes... these bad cones I have just sew nasty.


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

We use Robison Anton Poly thread and have never had to throw out a cone because it was bad. I've never had an excessive number of thread breaks or issues that were the result of the thread itself. Usually it's a bobbin or too much static in the room, etc. The machine you use could be a factor as well. We use an EMT10T and AMAYA Xt's so I don't know if perhaps Robison Anton just works well with our machines? Also, some people prefer the Robison Anton cones because they are shorter and stubbier so they fit on some machines better. Maybe try out a cone of Robison Anton.


----------



## mrblfx (Feb 18, 2009)

We use mostly Isacord and some Madeira and have tried
many others. the thread can dry out and i believe it does
have and shelf life of a couple of years..I would check with
you're supplier and see what they can do for you before
you toss out more ..

jim


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

My Barudan loves Robison Anton poly. I have thrown out odd spools of stuff I've acquired and had problems with, but never had problems with R-A.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

American logoZ said:


> My Barudan loves Robison Anton poly. I have thrown out odd spools of stuff I've acquired and had problems with, but never had problems with R-A.


Funny, my Barudan doesn't like R-A thread at all.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> Machines are like people and some are very fussy. Yours might just not like Madeira. Mine hates poly x and glide(I get about 50/1 break ratio over Madeira). Try it on another machine if possible, but I'm sure Madeira will do something about it. I know our local distributer (Dallas) is very good about helping with problems. I've used magna glide bobbins for years but have gotten a few boxes that were over-wound recently. Just shows what outsourcing and cheap labor can cause Most manufacturers will also send you samples to try if you just ask .


Jim where is the madeira vendor in Dallas located... have been force to use marathon as was unable to find a madeira vendor locally ????


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

You can buy Madeira directl from madeirausa if you want to.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I use Madeira poly without problems. I've heard that white thread can have originally been another color that didn't sell well so it was bleached. If that's the case that could cause problems. I would contact my distributor to see if they've had other complaints.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

myfinishingtouch said:


> You can buy Madeira directl from madeirausa if you want to.


I know that was looking for the vendor name/location in DALLAS TX


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Arlington, Texas
*825 Avenue H East, Suite 105 
Arlington, TX 76011


----------



## sds357 (Jan 4, 2007)

I run RA Poly on my toyota. I like the results I get.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anybody use Fufus embroidery thread? or know any USA agent?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I googled Fu Fu embroidery thread and found several places that sell it.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I use Madeira poly without problems. I've heard that white thread can have originally been another color that didn't sell well so it was bleached. If that's the case that could cause problems. I would contact my distributor to see if they've had other complaints.




That DEFINITELY CANNOT be the case as polyester thread does not bleach easily at all. From what I understand the color is made into the polyester thread. It is not thread that is dyed different colors.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I agree with Craig on this one. Poly thread does not bleach. It is also my understanding that Floriani thread is made by Fufu, just private labeled.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, its rayon that is bleached.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I use nothing but Isacord. I have tried a few others but always end up tossing them and going back to Isacord. If you are having problems with one spool try moving it to a different needle position. I have a Toyota ESP 9000 and it is finicky, some color threads sew better in certain positions. 

like alfargo said a spool of thread can become damaged through rough handling. Anytime I have a thread break I usually pull a good 10-15 feet of thread off of the spool before I start sewing again.

The Isacord polly thread will last forever I have some 5 year old spools that I still use.


----------



## novocon (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm with eccentric on this one. Each machine WILL have a favorite thread when running certain ways. My machine loves isacord (absolutely no issues with whites and blacks) and hates madeira. If you have a tension meter (hand held) see which thread pulls thru the smoothest. Madeira jumps almost 20 tension units compared to less than one when I tension and run isacord. (That and the fact that isacord cost me 4 bucks a spool less than my madeira rep wants to go). Costs aside, it doesn't matter how cheap or expensive it is - its always how well it runs for you and your products. Run several brands thru different materials. Your machine will tell you what it likes and doesn't! (Don't forget to pick your techs brain. Most of those guys have machines on the side and run them at many events). They know what runs good thru their products and what doesn't. I'm sure they fix alot of thread problems that are directly related to the cone. Madeira has always been bad about taking on moisture quick for me (no clue why). When the cone does that and gets a little spongy (you can see the thread creep up to the Madeira logo on the top of the cone) - I don't care how you baby it - you will get a ton of breaks. I have to slow down to below 700 to run madeira without alot of breaks (and it will always stop when I walk away for 30 seconds). Thats just me and my machine. It took about 2 weeks of trial and error with every thread that I could locally get my hands on to figure out that isacord runs best for me (wish they had a better color selection). I still have to run madeira when I need certain colors. 

What ever you choose - make sure you don't settle for the first price on cones you get. You can always get better. Get creative and talk to other vendors about what they are paying. Once you hit the magic number and tell them they have to come in on it (or close), it's hard for them to sell anything higher. Educate yourself on pricing!!!!! I know start ups paying 9 bucks a cone, and contracts paying 3 with certain brands.

Wish I could give you a magic solution, but there isn't one!

Adios...


----------

